# Anyone getting shortness of breath and heart palpitations?



## littlebeans (Mar 2, 2008)

Helloooo thur!

Am on my 2ww - get tested next Friday (18/4) and on first cycle of ICSI so was not sure what to expect. I didn't have any side effects through injections but yesterday felt very emotional - nearly started crying in WH Smith as I liked the photo albums!! ha thought I was going loopy until I looked up the side effects of cyclogest (I completely forgot that I was taking something that could have side effects as I wasn't injecting - you would think I'd remember the botty bombs!). Anyway just wanted to say how much relief it has given me to read about the wide range of side effects and to know that it is normal (ish). 
However I have been having other side effects - since the transfer every couple of hours I get a bit short of breath - sometimes quite a lot with my heart racing - this is without doing anything strenous, i.e sometimes just lying on the couch. I also keep getting dizzy. I am pretty fit and was running/gymming up to the EC so know it's not cos I'm unfit. Has anyone else experienced this?

Littlebeans x


----------



## Daisy8 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello Littlebeans

Im no health expert but I know palpitations can be caused by any number of things such as nerves, I also get them from drinking too much coffee, and I do suffer from anemia  sometimes (lack of iron) this causes me to be short of breath (but only usually during xcise) and gives me palpatations but as you will be taking so many drugs it is worthwhile you contacting your clinic as they will be experts on many symptoms that happen during treatment, as we all experience different things. Even if you think it might be aneamia you should contact a doctor or clinic as you will need a prescribed amount of iron. During my 2ww my clinic told me to contact them day or evening if I had any concerns as they also like to keep a close eye on OHSS too. I had to ring the on-call doctor one evening during my 2ww as my stomach was swollen and pains under my ribs - I thought I had OHSS but I didnt. I was thinking am I a hypo   am I wasting their time but they know what symtoms to look out for. Be prepared to answer loads of questions but thats just so they can assess you correctly.  The doctor was really nice and said they would rather patients ring them than worry about it or let things get worse and I did find it reassuring. They asked me to ring them back the next day to report how I was feeling. Try ringing your clinic or your doctor have a chat and remember drink plenty of fluids.

Wishing you lots of luck  &   

Daisy


----------



## littlebeans (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you Daisy, luckily those episodes seemed to have stopped now - I did call the doc and they seemed to think it could be anxiety - my acupuncture guy said the same thing - I'm not a nervey/stressed person normally so didn't even think about it - thought it must be something physical.  Mind you going through ICSI is certainly not normal so I think it must have been that.

Thank you so much again for your response

best wishes

Littlebeans xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Have you rung your clinic in case you have OHSS which can happen after ET particularly if you had lots of eggs. The shortness of breath is a sypmtom of this.  Are you still drinking plenty of fluids- we were told to drink 3 litres of water and a litre of milk until test day to prevent OHSS.

Good luck
L x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello there

a few weeks ago i was having heart palps, they were freaking me out a bit, but the hormones tablets seem to be the reason, its not the same feeling as a panic attack(id know) it has eased of a bit now. i think if your worried contact the hosp just to be safe.

good luck Txx


----------

